# How many times have you been asked ...



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

... so what do you do for Christmas?

I lost count of how many times we got that question before, during and now even after Halloween. 

Truth - we don't do much of anything outside for Christmas. The weather here is too unpredictable and frankly, I don't like the cold. I think I'm still recovering from the just passed Halloween and already thinking about the one to come to go really big for the winter holidays.

Anyone else go as big at Christmas as you do for Halloween.


----------



## GPSaxophone (Sep 6, 2007)

Christmas is even bigger than Halloween, but only because I've been decorating for it longer so I have more stuff. I think in another year or two they will be about equal.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Whenever I get asked that, I look at my Halloween display, smile, and tell the person that I do pretty much the same display....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Christmas is a more spiritual holiday for me, so we put some lights on the house, decorate a tree, and that's it. No lawn ornaments or Santa runaways on the roof I do like the look of holiday lights in a neighborhood in December - makes everything look so peaceful and serene.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I didn't get asked that this year at all. Usually, I am asked constantly. We put out lights and a big wreath. We might get something else to put out. I am not motivated by the freezing cold. Don't get me wrong, I love Christmas too, but most of the decor is for inside.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I get asked that alot and I do more outside for Halloween because it's warmer out putting it up and taking it down. I'm the only one that decorates the outside for both holidays. Hubby is usually hunting (nice excuse) so that leaves me to be the exterior-interior decorator/electrician. For Christmas, I do put up green lights on the bushes and hanging wreaths and white lights on the porch columns. It's too damn cold in January when I have to take it all down and put it away. I do like decorating the inside of the house and tree for Christmas but even I have been putting less up because I'm the one who has to deal with it. I agree with Roxy on the spiritual thing. I don't do santa stuff - I usually decorate with pine boughs, holly and pointessetas (sp) and candles.


----------



## mic214 (Jun 22, 2010)

I get asked that a lot too. We do a nice Christmas display (In my opinion), but nothing close to what we put up for Halloween. 

Like our Halloween set up in October, we put our Christmas lights and props up for the entire month of December.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

I occasionally get asked that but not often. I'm lucky if I put up a single strand of Christmas lights. Christmas is a hard time for me, really depressing


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

We put lights up outside but most of the items I have for Christmas are indoor decorations. I'm not even doing that many this year...getting too cluttered in this house.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

When I first started doing this all my neighbors asked me. They all know now...

Actually it was an interest in animated Christmas lights that segued into my current Halloween addiction. I put together a 16 channel LOR board from a kit & couldn't wait to try it out, so I used it along with some old X-10 stuff I had laying around & animated my fog machine, lights, & lightning in sync with a soundtrack. 

Never did use the LOR board at Christmas. Too cold.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Since we go really big indoors every year at Christmas, multiple trees, a big 10 foot tree in the family room, lights and garland everywhere, hanging snowflakes, the whole bit inside. Comparably its just as big for both holidays, although outside Halloween easily tops Christmas.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I don't think I've ever been asked the question about what I do for a Christmas display. I keep it clean and simple with no inflatables. I use lights on shrubs, porch posts, lamp post, candles in the windows, a real lit tree in the the front window. I live in New England and just love the lights after it snows. Nothing is more beautiful.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I get asked that a lot but I only decorate the inside of the house for xmas.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

I lose track of how many times I get asked about my Christmas decorations. I think a few people even get offended when I tell them I don't do much. I don't do much for Christmas just a few lights and a couple of inflatables, I've been collecting little villages for ever, but there's not enough room in the house for a full display, and it just wouldn't have the same effect outside. I just keep trying to figure out how to convert my halloween stuff into christmas props.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I put up some lights, more for the dark time of year and I love the look of them. We don't celebrate xmas, but I do enjoy the snow and often take the dog for walks to look at the lights.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I was asked 3 questions by most of the 400 adults that showed up this year.

What do you do for X-mas? I reply with Halloween is enough and I am spent afterwards

How long did this take you? I mostly replied with I started on November 1st last year.

Where do you store all this stuff? I said that almost everything is modular and either folds or packs much smaller than it all looks.

It was interesting that those 3 questions were asked by almost every adult that came up with thier kids.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

No one ever asked us about Christmas. We don't go nearly as big outdoors or indoors.


----------

